# Disclaimer: Accuracy Of Information -- PLEASE READ!!



## HMF

DISCLAIMER AND LIMITATION OF LIABILITY (The Legal Stuff)


PLEASE NOTE that it is impossible for the staff or the owners of this forum to confirm the validity of posts. We do not actively monitor or control the content of the posted messages, and as such, are not responsible for the content contained within.The information contained on this forum is believed to be accurate. However, we do not warrant the accuracy, completeness, integrity or quality or usefulness of any information presented. This information is subject to change without notice. Neither the owner nor its staff members of this site assumes any responsibility for any inaccuracies or incorrect information encountered on this site. The owner nor its staff members of this forum will in no way be held liable for any direct, indirect, special, incidental, consequential damages or losses incurred due to any defect or omission to be found in the materials contained on this forum, even if advised of the possibility of such damages or existing defects. Use of the information provided herein is to be considered strictly voluntary on the part of the user and the user assumes all responsibilities for any and all possible consequences arising from such use.  Under no circumstances will the owners of this forum be liable in any way for any content, including, but not limited to, for any errors or omissions in any content, or for any loss or damage of any kind incurred as a result of any content made available via this Web site. Use of information from this Web site is voluntary and should be used in conjunction with specific expert advice and professional assistance.The posted messages express the views of the author, and not necessarily the views of this forum, its staff, its subsidiaries, or this forum's owner. Anyone who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to notify an administrator or moderator of this forum immediately. The staff and the owner of this forum reserve the right to remove objectionable content, within a reasonable time frame, if they determine that removal is necessary. This is a manual process, however, please realize that they may not be able to remove or edit particular messages immediately. This policy applies to member profile information as well.


----------

